# Javas



## 4Hchicken (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi everybody,
I am thinking about ordering Javas but all I know is that they are fair layers and are really rare. I just want a friendly chicken for some fresh eggs. if anyone of you knows more about them or has any experience with them please tell me about them thanks.


----------

